# My new Leader LD-736R frame



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

My new frame arrived in the mail yesterday. It's a Leader LD-736R frame, and the first impressions are great. 

The frame is light (under 3 lbs as Leader said, it was measured on a large weight scale, I don't have anything accurate enough to measure the true weight), the welds are clean and beautiful, the bottom bracket threads need no cleaning or prepping, the headtube is ready for the headset. Basically the frame is ready for assembly. The paint is smooth and seems to be strong, the stickers are all smooth and lined up straight. 

I have read good reviews on Leader Bikes and can't wait to build this frame up. the good thing is that now I'll have a bike that fits! I will be building this bike as soon as the new compact crankset and the new clamp-on front derailleur arrives. I like the unique design on this frame, you can tell it's made for Leader bikes only, not like some frame designs that you can see on 10 different brands (Morobecane, Fuji, etc). I can't wait to get this rolling... 

I will build the bike with a Shimano 105 drivetrain, Nashbar's compact crankset, FSA RS200 wheels, Sette full carbon fork, Sette handlebar, Truvativ seatpost, Selle Italia Arami Gelaround saddle, and Tacx bottle cages. 

For $299 this frame seems to be really nice, and I hope it delivers. It will be the first bike I build from scratch and to my tastes, instead of buying it ready at the store. Like I said, I am full of expectations.

Below are some pics of the frame.










I like the way the seat post clamp is integrated onto the frame, but I hope this design won't give me troubles in the future...









The bottom bracket welds reflect the welds throughout the frame, all nice, clean and smooth.













































Notice how the top tube pinches halfway through and then fattens again, it's supposed to make it stiffer. The bottom tube is also not perfectly round shaped, to add strength and solidity.


















You bet I will post more pictures once the bike is fully built.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Looks great!

I've been looking at the Leader frames for a while now, Just don't have the opportuntity to use one.


----------



## whitebassbenny (Jul 27, 2004)

damn nice !


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

whitebassbenny said:


> damn nice !


Thanks, I couldn't agree more. I did some work today, removing everything from the old bike and started transfering them to the Leader 736R. When I had both frames bare I lifted both and there is a sizeable difference in weight. I must be shedding at least one pound by buying the Leader frame. Nice. Tomorrow I will clean all the parts (no sense in putting dirty parts on a new frame), seat the headset bearing race onto the fork and continue getting this biek together.

Work in progress: there is one bike but two frames on this picture. The lack of a repair stand really sucks. I ordered one in the mail but it hasn't arrived yet...









The two frames side by side, the yellow Icon RCT 5.5 and the black Leader LD-736R. Even though the frames are upside down you can tell how much more aggressive the Leader geometry is.









At the end of the night I cleaned up the work area and put everythign away. I couldn't resist putting the saddle and post, both wheels and fork to see how the bike will look: Nice!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

*Perhaps Anodized finish?*

As thin as the coating seems on the frame, it may well be anodized instead of painted. My wife's Giant TCR Aluminum frame is anodized and looks the same. Anodizing is a much more durable finish than paint. Congrats on a nice frame.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

whoa. thats a nice frame.t he matte finish does really look subtle but classy in my opinion. nice frame


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

carioca you got great bike! BE VERY VERY CAREFUL on tightening that integrated seat bolt clamp though....i had a taiwan made bike before MOB (men on Bike brand) with the same integrated seatclamp set up...i over torqued it and cracked the seat tube below the clamp...BEFORE I FINISHED assembling my own bike...OUCH! that was a nightmare..the frame was junked.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

bisekleta_guy said:


> carioca you got great bike! BE VERY VERY CAREFUL on tightening that integrated seat bolt clamp though....i had a taiwan made bike before MOB (men on Bike brand) with the same integrated seatclamp set up...i over torqued it and cracked the seat tube below the clamp...BEFORE I FINISHED assembling my own bike...OUCH! that was a nightmare..the frame was junked.


Oh yeah, I know, that was one of the things that I put as negative for this frame on my review here at RBR. The bike isn't completely assembled yet, so I am going to contact the guys at Leader, ask for the correct tightening torque and apply that with a torque wrench. Can't go wrong like that, I hope. In case I do break it with the recommended torque, then Leader shoudl replace it under warranty, since I will have used their recommended torque...


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks good-let us know how rigid it turns out to be-I'm considering a 60cm version, myself.

BTW, is there any way to remove those butt-ugly decals?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> BTW, is there any way to remove those butt-ugly decals?


If my assumption is correct about the finish being anodized then the decals are on the surface and should be able to be peeled off with not too much work. Softening them with a hairdryer would be a good place to start.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

I don't agree that the decals are butt ugly, but aesthetics are a mattrer of personal taste... but anyway, the decals seem to be covered in semi-gloss clear coat, and if you run your nails over their edges you will barely feel a bump if at all. Removing the decals would probably be a pij in the ass as you'd most likely have to strip the frame to bare metal. I like the semi-gloss paint and I think the decals are quite nice, but, like I said, that's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Pictures don't do it justice...*

I just saw the LD35 TT (Time Trial Version) today. That bike is sweet in real life! Graphics looked good too.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

The Master Cylinder said:


> I just saw the LD35 TT (Time Trial Version) today. That bike is sweet in real life! Graphics looked good too.


Nice frame too...


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

i suppose the Leader engineers saw a solution to the tight rear triangle....track style rear wheel mounts with derailleur hangers! My Colnago C35 was so tight you gotta deflate the tyres to remove them rear wheels! ouch again...am gonna lose races that way if i get a punctured tire...because ill have to install deflated tyres ...then inflate the rubbers!


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Klein tried this several years ago, and people still b!tch about how ward it is to get the wheel off.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

bisekleta_guy said:


> i suppose the Leader engineers saw a solution to the tight rear triangle....track style rear wheel mounts with derailleur hangers! My Colnago C35 was so tight you gotta deflate the tyres to remove them rear wheels! ouch again...am gonna lose races that way if i get a punctured tire...because ill have to install deflated tyres ...then inflate the rubbers!


I've seen this same style staright dropouts with derailleur hnagers on a few bikes (can't remember names) but it's an ingenious idea to the problem of having the tires so close to the seat tube... at least you don't have to deflate the tires...


----------



## csv001 (Sep 15, 2005)

Any update on the 736R? How does it ride? How does it compare in stiffness and ride to others?


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

*UPDATE! Bike is rolling finally!*

After two and a half months I finally got the Leader 736R complete, and now it's rolling. The bike is with me in Virginia while I attend a US Army class, and thanks to the mechanic abilities of the head mechanic at the Newport News Bike Beat the bottom bracket and shell were salvaged after I seized the BB in the shell back in Korea. I brought the bike in the airplane with me and surrendered it to the shop, and finally it's completed.

It is truly different from my previous bike. The bike I had before was an Icon RCT 5.5 (a Korean brand bike) with full Shimano Sora drivetrain. The frame was some unknown aluminum alloy, actually quite heavy compared with the Leader. The only parts off the Icon that went into the Leader were the Sette full carbon fork, the FSA RS200 wheels and the IRC Redstorm Classic tires. The rest is new.

The bike is much more comfortable than the icon, so much more comfortable that I had to check the tire pressure to make sure I didn't need to add more air. Nope, the Leader is more comfortable than the Icon while using the same pressures. I haven't pushed the bike yet, and I rode only 40 miles so far but I have enjoyed it. The 105 drivetrain shifts much more precise than the Sora, even with the old school Shimano 600 rear derailleur on the bike. I am getting used to the 105 shifters after using Sora for over a year... not quite used to it yet. This Sunday I plan on riding a few more miles, probably visit the Yorktown battlefields and push the bike a little more. I'll keep you guys posted after that.

Specifications:
Leader LD-736R frame
Sette full carbon fork
Cane Creek IS-6 headset
Sette Avanti 7075 handlebar
ITM Forged Lite Luxe stem
Bontrager race aluminum seat post
Vetta SP Vanadium saddle
SNG Carbon Look brakes front and rear
Nashbar Compact crank
Crank Brothers Candy pedals
Shimano 105 shifters and brake levers front and rear
Shimano 105 front derailleur
Shimano 600 rear derailleur with Dura Ace pulleys
SRAM 9-speed cassette, 11-23
IRC Redstorm Classic Kevlar tires, 700x23
Performance lightweight tubes
TACX Tao bottle cages (I use two Taos during the summer, but replace one with a wire cage for my headlight battery when it gets dark early)
unknown brand black/white marble handlebar tape
Sigma BC16 computer (have cadence kit but not installed yet)

Here are some pictures of the finished bike:


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Sharp as a tack!

It turned out really well, you should be proud.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, I went with a black theme on the bike and it came out really nice. I think one detail that stands out is the lack ofthe red stickers on the FSA wheelset. The original stickers had rubbed on brake pads before and were a bit burned in the edges, so they had to go anyway. I kept the small www.fullspeedahead.com stickers, two per wheel side, so even now you can see it's a FSA wheelset. The saddle was a nice touch too, it's comfortable, weighs 198 grams and cost me less than $20 on eBay... I think the last two things I should do to the bike is add a Shimano 105 black rear derailleur, and front and rear brakes; maybe even replacing the pedals. Overall I am proud of the bike, it does look sharp.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

carioca said:


> Yeah, I went with a black theme on the bike and it came out really nice. I think one detail that stands out is the lack ofthe red stickers on the FSA wheelset. The original stickers had rubbed on brake pads before and were a bit burned in the edges, so they had to go anyway. I kept the small www.fullspeedahead.com stickers, two per wheel side, so even now you can see it's a FSA wheelset. The *saddle* was a nice touch too, it's comfortable, weighs *198 pounds* and cost me less than $20 on eBay... I think the last two things I should do to the bike is add a Shimano 105 black rear derailleur, and front and rear brakes; maybe even replacing the pedals. Overall I am proud of the bike, it does look sharp.



That is one heavy seat!


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

stihl said:


> That is one heavy seat!


Oooooops.... forgot to proof read... it's me who's 198 pounds... hahah!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*they still do it*



Dave_Stohler said:


> Klein tried this several years ago, and people still b!tch about how ward it is to get the wheel off.


but they're not adjustable like the tt frame. Flat in a tt and you're done anway.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice! I just purchased the same frame and fork you're using, have you had any trouble with the headset coming loose, I have read about that being a problem. To date, what are your impressions of this frame, any complaints? What size frame did you get?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i've got the same frame. I got it in December. No problems w/mine so far. None w/the headset either. My fork is a Alpha Q Sub 3. The same one CSC used last year. Excellent fork. I made sure to get a fork that matched the headset so everything would run smooth and so far its working. Check out my profile if you want to see the rest of my data. 

Carlos


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice set-up, should have frame and fork etc. tommorow, did you have a LBS install your headset and fork? There's a small LBS in my town, have'nt checked with them on the install. Did you get the black or blue frame.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

jpauli said:


> Nice set-up, should have frame and fork etc. tommorow, did you have a LBS install your headset and fork? There's a small LBS in my town, have'nt checked with them on the install. Did you get the black or blue frame.


Yep my LBS did it. The shop I goto normally does a greatl job. I got the black frame. Same as above.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

I got the blue one, it will be set up with mostly DA, have'nt bought the brakes yet, still looking


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey los, post some pics in the future, I'll be doing that when I'm done setting my up.
BTW, how's the ride and handling, heard nothing but positive in that regard.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone else purchased a leader frame?


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Los, Got my frame today, it's stunning!!!! however.......


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

Hmmm....I really want to see those frames build up. Don't forget to post pictures


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

I will certainly post pics when bike is done, I figure two weeks, still waiting for other componants.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

*My Leader LD-736R Phase 1 of build*

This is phase one of my build, stay tuned.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Not to slight yours, but I think I like black better.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

No slight taken.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

The blue paint is beautiful too, I think the biggest difference is the fact that the black one is a solid flat paint while the blue is metallic and shiny. The bike looks promising, and looks like it will be very nice in the end. Good choice, jpauli.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

jpauli said:


> Hey los, post some pics in the future, I'll be doing that when I'm done setting my up.
> BTW, how's the ride and handling, heard nothing but positive in that regard.


I'll get some pics up when I get some. It handles very well, very stiff for me. I'm 5'6 152lbs and i dont notice any flex at all. It was supposed to be my training ride but then I changed all my DA stuff to it and loved the way it rode. Alot different then my Trek 2200. Now its my racing rig. So far so good. Here's a pic taken at the end of one of my last race, not the best pic of it but that'll all i have for now..


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

And as a side note, it will match my car The fork and headset came together better then expected. I put a nylon spacer in the seatpost slot to help prevent any over torquing of the seatpost, I ask Leader if there was a setting and have not received any reply.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey los, are you with a team, and do they have a website. That pics not bad, that's what is called an action photo. Well off to disassemble the Trek.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

jpauli, why don't you just start a new thread for this build?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

jpauli said:


> Hey los, are you with a team, and do they have a website. That pics not bad, that's what is called an action photo. Well off to disassemble the Trek.



not on a team. Riding unattached. I have a SBC jersey i wear cause thats where i work But thats it. I'vd done 3 so far. My next is at the end of April. It'll be my first stage race also so i'm looking forward to that.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

The best of luck to you los.
And linus, my thought is to keep this thread going to enable other future Leader owners a source of differant setups and the solving of probems related to setting this particular frame up. Carioca's thread had a huge influeance on my decision to buy a Leader frame, I think he is probably pretty proud of what he has started here. My setup will no doubt be much differant then his given my riding styles and needs, the next person to post a frame setup my be differant then both mine and carioca's. Also my thought is the one stop shopping concept, of not having to jump all over the forum. Carioca should have the input concidering this is his thread. Just my thought.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

jpauli said:


> The best of luck to you los.
> And linus, my thought is to keep this thread going to enable other future Leader owners a source of differant setups and the solving of probems related to setting this particular frame up. Carioca's thread had a huge influeance on my decision to buy a Leader frame, I think he is probably pretty proud of what he has started here. My setup will no doubt be much differant then his given my riding styles and needs, the next person to post a frame setup my be differant then both mine and carioca's. Also my thought is the one stop shopping concept, of not having to jump all over the forum. Carioca should have the input concidering this is his thread. Just my thought.


Good idea on using the thread, next Leader potential buyers can check out thsi thread instead of a bunch of different ones. There is no specific forum for Leader bikes...


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok here is phase 2 of the build:

Performance Handle Bar 44mm
Aero Brake Levers, In Line Levers
DA BarCon Shifters
DA Front Deraileur
105 Rear Deraileur
Shimano 600 Crank
Brooks B-17 Saddle 
Mavic CXP 22 Aero Rims
Conti Ultra Sport 700x25 Tires
Standard Pedals w/ Power Grips

To be continued.........


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Wow, that looks sweet, completely different build up from mine, really makes the blue paint stand out. Great stuff!


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. Still waiting on some parts (Brakes), I may have a line on a Ultegra 6600 crank, 
so the 600 might be going bye bye.
This setup is a blend of old school and new. 
Your're dead on about that seat post, the nylon space did'nt work, had to really crank down to snug the post up, yikes!
Looking to test ride on Thursday, will post the final pic.


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

Carioca-the black bike looks stealthy sharp.What do you think of the Nashbar compact crank?Thanks,Jordan.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, the setup is finish, all but the test drive. Have been experimenting with a couple of different stems, sure changes the dynamics. This bike weighs in at 18lbs, 2lbs lighter then my "88" TREK 1200. 
I added since the last pics. was a pair of SK dual pivot brakes (off a Giant OCR2) and a SRAM PC59 chain. The test ride is next, will post my impressions then.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

How much did you guys end up spending total if you don't mind my asking. 

Two very sweet looknig rides by the way...


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

I am under 550.00 with my setup, had to purchase the fork, stem and seatpost. Most everything else came off my other bike.


----------



## timmyquest (Apr 28, 2006)

I crashed my trek 1500 and ruined the frame, have been looking into a new one (obviously) and i came across this bike. I've found little information but what i have found has been great.

I think i'm going to go with the black 736R with their all carbon frame...anyone have any reason why i shouldn't?


----------



## timmyquest (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is my version boys. Love the bike so far!

























































I may be one of the few cyclists in the world who drives a truck with a 350CI V8


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

timmyquest said:


> Here is my version boys. Love the bike so far!



Excellent! Nicely done! 

I love my Leader every day I ride it, it's comfortable, quick, nimble and fast! And everywhere I go people wanna know about it, and the they are always surprised everytime I say how much I paid for this wonderful frame.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

jordan said:


> Carioca-the black bike looks stealthy sharp.What do you think of the Nashbar compact crank?Thanks,Jordan.


Stiffer than I tought: the only flex I get is when I stand up and put my body weight into it, that's considering I am around 200 lbs!! Besdies that, it's good looking and sleek, doesn't focus attention out of the frame, and serves its purpose well.


----------



## jpauli (Mar 24, 2006)

timmyquest, great job on your build, I love this bike, still doing some minor tweeking on mine, this is a light, fast and comfortable riding bike, and as carioca has stated, this frame is a head-turner. I have just started training with my bike for the 205mi Seattle-Portland ride this July, I have logged just over 200mi. with no problems. Also this bike is a good climber too! I have the total weight of my bike at 18 lbs. after making a few minor changes. Enjoy your bike and ride, ride, ride.


----------



## timmyquest (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!

I'm liking it but i may have bought too big a frame. I'm in talks with leader right now on how i can resolve the problem somehow.


----------



## ezoons (Mar 25, 2006)

A quick question: those of you who (may have) installed a triple, does this setup work well? I mean, would the Leader BB accept a triple?


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

*My new Leader 736R*

I ordered a 736R frame and fork from Sal at Leader Bike Store and I couldn't be happier. The only other comparison I can make is to my 2003 Fuji Roubaix that as too big for me. Nonetheless, I rode that bike for 4 years before buying a frame that properly fit. Crazy Cat Cyclery in El Paso did a great job of building up the bike from my old bike. 

I noticed an immediate difference. The bike is a lot smoother than my Fuji and it is much more comfortable. It accelerates much quicker and I feel as if I'm more efficient. On my normal route, I averaged about 2-3 mph faster. The fact that it fits better probably accounts for teh increase in performance. Either way, I'm extremely happy with the bike and can't wait to go riding again. 

The bike looks great in blue. the yellow bar tape may be a bit much though. The new saddle I ordered has yellow accents so I may eb able to pull it off.

The specs:

Leader 736R Frame
Leader i802 Carbon Fork
Leader Carbon Center bars
Leader Carbon seatpost
Shimano 105 triple group (9-sp)
Neuvation M28 Aero3 wheels
Speedplay light action pedals

Fizik Aliante saddle (coming soon)

Ray


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

Another Leader rider here 

Built up with full 9 speed Dura-Ace (well, except for the replacement shifter...) Mavic Cosmic wheels with Conti GP 4000 tires. Specialized Toupe saddle

Like the rest of you, I love this freaking bike. I think the total weight is around 18.8 lbs racing configuration (no pump, no saddlebag).

Pardon the terrible picture

Link to Image gallery

Currently running/rocking a 53-39 front and 12-27 rear.


----------

